# Egg share with one ovary!!!!



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi 

I was wondering if any one knew wheather only having one ovary would go against me for an egg share cycle. 
I am 30yrs old trying to lose weight but BMI is around 30 so not high. I have had 2 full cycles of IVF the last resulting in a BFP and a beautiful Daughter. Altho my left ovary was removed my right one hasnt had any thing done to it and works well , 18 eggs 1st then 16 eggs second.
I have phoned my clinic Walsgrave CRM but to be honest was hoping someone on here may be able to help especially if the news is bad.

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Rachel

I cant give you any information on egg sharing with one ovary, but i am in a similar situation at present.

I am still awaiting a decision from a Consultant in Jessops which is based in sheffield to see if he will take me on with one ovary.

All the other hospitals that are local to me (i am in cambridgeshire) have said no due to the one ovary business.

I wish you  with your journey

If u want to chat about anything feel free to send me an IM

I will post when i hear any news re jessops

Take care
Emilyxx*


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Thanks for the reply and i'll be keeping everything crossed that you get accapted aswell.

It makes me mad when i know that the ovary i have makes decent eggs which could help out a couple waiting, yes i know they want the best but im just hoping the fact we've had one succesful cycle that may go in my favour.

It will be good to hear how you get on and i will up date as soon as i get a call.

Take care
Rachel


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi rachel

My clinic can't find my right ovary at the moment   and it is currently being investigated as to weather or not it was removed with my right tube after suffering an ectopic, No one has bothered to mention this to me before, even though I have already had one cycle of IVF   
anyway to cut a long story short I was told that NO I can't egg share if I only have one ovary and I can't egg share even if I do happen to have two because my last round of IVF only produced 5 follies.
Don't take this as certain though because I understand from the other ladies here that clinics criterias are very often different and alot of it is down to how many donors they have compared to how many recipients they have on their waiting lists.
The main thing they will look at is your FSH levels, so I am keeping my fingers crossed for both you and Emily that you will be accepted   
Keep me posted both of you
Dydie


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Emily and Dydie,

Well got a letter from CRM altho have been hovering over the phone since last Friday, anyway there was a note inside which reads 'Have enclosed information on egg sharing. If you would like to consider this treatment please contact.........'

What do you think i was really excited when i read it as the secretary i spoke to was giving her my notes to read so do you think she looked at them before sending the letter. Im kinda getting worried thinking that maybe she hasnt read them and i'll phone to be told no sorry we got it wrong  
On the plus side the list of criteria mentions nothing about having only 1 ovary.

<35 years
FSH<9
Completed donor screening
No previous evidence of poor ovarian response to stimulation and gonadotrophin drugs
Informed consent
Independent counselling
No genetic disorder or history of recurrent miscarriage
No evidence of adverse embryology in previous cycle (e.g. poor embryo or oocyte quality)
Ideally the prospective donor should have at least one healthy child but this should not be regarded as an absolute exclusion criteria.

I'm going to phone later i think and try and talk to the egg share co-ordinator fingers crossed 

Emily have you heard any thing back from your clinic, hope you get good news.

Dydie have you had any luck finding your elusive right ovary, thats terrible if it has been removed without your knowledge. sorry to hear you cant do egg share like you say tho there are so many different criterias for all the clinics you'd think they'd all be the same, isnt it a wonder why we get so confused 

Well i will update again when ive spoken to them, lets hear how you are both doing
Take care
Rachel xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Rachel
I am keeping my fingers crossed for you hun,   it sounds like good news for you though  
Let me know haow you get on
With regards to me, my GP is on the hunt for my elusive right ovary....well shes requested all my old notes to read!
and I have referred back to an NHS gyne for more investigation into both my right ovary and my left Hydro before I go for another cycle of IVF so at the moment i am in that limbo land called NHS waiting lists   
Keep me posted and come on Emily...let us know how your doing
Dydie xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

i know this is not a good reply for u maybe but i just thought to warn u that i did see on the criteria of a clinic once that u do need 2 ovaries to eggshare because of the ohss i suppose.as they overstim u u would be at great risk with ohss if u only had one.i think you should maybe just ask the clinic u r at as it maybe different at each clinic.sorry its not more pos+.but look into it.good luck


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I had a letter from Jessops yesterday to say that i had an appt in May for eggsharing.

Hope this is a good sign, i guess it depends on my test results and hormone levels

Will keep u posted

Emilyxx


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Emily,

Thats fab news one step closer 

After getting my letter i phoned the clinic on the Friday to be told the lady i need to talk to doesnt work on a thurs or fri 

I was going to phone today but for some reason felt that nervous i havent done it but seeing as its too late now i will do it tomorrow morning, i'll let you know what they say.

Take care hun  
Rachel xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Rachel..Have you phoned your clinic yet? I am on tenterhooks waiting to find out   
by the way girls, I have had conformation from the horses mouth (the surgeon who did my ectopic op) that he did not take away my evasive right ovary.....so hey it looks like I still have both of them and if not I can now sue the pants off him   so good news either way   
I am also changing fertility clinics as my faith in Wessex is now non-existant so I am going to Salisbury, they do egg share there so hopefully they might accept me 
Take Care everyone and Emily...brill news I am keeping everything crossed for May
Dydie


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Emily and Dydie,

What are you like Dydie  well i phoned to day and spoke to the egg share co-coordinator and she seems to think that because ive had a good response with both my previous cycles that the fact ive only got the one ovary shouldnt make any difference 

Of course im really excited BUT my DH is a bit un sure about us doing it again  , i think hes worried about me donating and of course if it doesnt work i'll want to do it again, i have said this will be our last attempt at another baby and i mean that.
I have phoned the counselor who you have to see for 2 appointments and left a message as she is away and the nurse i spoke to is making an appointment for us with the doctor who decides if i can do it/and a chat. Im hoping that DH will feel a bit better once we have seen them both if not then who knows where we go from here.
I know he worries about if we ended up with 2 or more (you never know) how we will afford them the space and of course the fact the other two would have to go without, we do have a few bills hanging over our heads which we need to clear before we could do it any way and i did say that maybe after sept would be possible. The nurse was fine because apparently the interviews and tests can take awhile then theres matching you up with some one.

Look at me rambling  i hope you dont mind too much , lets see what happens with the doctor and maybe DH will feel alittle more at ease.

Dydie i really hope they find that ovary of yours and that the doc was telling the truth if not you get the little     When do you go to Salisbury? Good luck hun 

Emily hope you ok, may will be here before you know it, god its nearly Easter, where does the time go!!!


Will catch up again soon til then take care
Rachel xxx


----------



## jo1989 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm currently looking at egg sharing at Bourn hall clinic but with having only one ovary they have to ask a doctor if he accept Me but I conceived one child with that remaining ovary


----------

